# 

## ojboli

planuję w garażu zastosować kostkę brukowa ,czy ktos z was uzytkuje taki garaz,czy zauwazyl zamarzani,ewentualnie jak rozwiązal,albo jak można rozwiązac problem izolacji/ocieplenia/.  :big grin:

----------


## invx

problem zamarzania czego ???  :Roll:

----------


## wiaterwiater

> problem zamarzania czego ???


Jak to czego? Dżdżownic.

----------


## ojboli

problem zamarzania podlogi ,czyli przemarzania tego co jest na bruku/woda,snieg itp/,czyli czy ktos tak albo jak robil taka posadzke w garazu

----------


## Karp

Zależy jaki garaż, ja mam kostkę w wolnostojącym blaszaku. Nie ma tam żadnych izolacji bo i po co.

Krzysztof

----------


## Janussz

Wg mnie w garażu posadzka powinna być równa. Teraz mam beton zatarty na gładko. W następnym będzie terakota. Chodzi o możliwość łatwego utrzymania czystości. Kostkę raczej trudno zamieść.

----------


## krzysztofh

No i jak go ocieplić?
Pod jastrych daje się styropian, a pod kostkę co?

----------


## bor

materace wojskowe   :big grin:

----------


## ojboli

moze jakies podpowiedzi maja wykonawcy bruku,zwykle sa lepsze  odpowiedzi od ciułaczy postów

----------


## bor

> moze jakies podpowiedzi maja wykonawcy bruku,zwykle sa lepsze  odpowiedzi od ciułaczy postów


w/g mnie tematu nie ma 
wystarczy popatrzeć na chodniki czy ulice zrobione z polbruku 
na chudym betonie połóż kostke i już 
pzdr

----------


## invx

jesli bys chcial dac ocieplenie pod kostke, to trzeba by bylo najpierw wylac beton na styropian, a dopiero na nim ulozyc kostke ... tylko czy oplaca sie tak kombinowac ?

----------


## higgins

Z tego co wiem można dać styropian pod kostke, ale jaka jest kolejność warstw to musisz poszukać. A styropian jedna z firm nawet oznacza (parking/podłoga)

----------


## mironmk

przemeyśl to sobie, ja mam kostke na podjezdzie, droga dojazdowa polna, i trudno utrzymac czystość, w garazu byłoby jeszcze gorzej, (w garażu mam beton pomalowany czyms specjalnym (zapomniałem jak to cudo się nazywa)

----------


## anestar

Keramzytem: dobre właściwości izolacyjne i drenażowe. Warstwa musiała by mieć przynajmniej 25 cm grubości. W marketach są w workach dla ogrodnictwa, duże paki mają firmy produkujące bloczki z tego materiału. Cen obecnych nie znam, nie jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie, ale jeśli tylko pod garaż...

----------


## jurand79

> przemeyśl to sobie, ja mam kostke na podjezdzie, droga dojazdowa polna, i trudno utrzymac czystość, w garazu byłoby jeszcze gorzej, (w garażu mam beton pomalowany czyms specjalnym (zapomniałem jak to cudo się nazywa)


Niech zgadnę - szkło wodne?  :Wink2: 
Betonik zasmarowany szkłem wodnym to naprawdę fajne rozwiązanie - nie pyli się, łatwo zamieść, przetrzeć czymś mokrym i czyściutko...
Ojboli, dlaczego chcesz kostkę w garażu? To wyjdzie cię drożej niż betonik...

----------


## invx

> Z tego co wiem można dać styropian pod kostke, ale jaka jest kolejność warstw to musisz poszukać. A styropian jedna z firm nawet oznacza (parking/podłoga)


nie mozna klasc kostki bezposrednio na styropian, nawet ten FS20 jak i FS30.
wez sobie pod uwage sytuacje, kiedy ciezar samochodu (prawie dwie tony), beda przenosily 4 kostki, o pow. ok. 70cm^, przelicz i zobacz co z tego wyjdzie. Pomijajac wode, samary, benzyne, oleje ktore pomiedzy kostka bedza sie dostawac do styropianu.

----------


## Sp5es

Styropiany parkingowe wytrzymują i 700kg/m2.
Typ ekstrudowany, np. firmy Dowlub BASF. Wytrzymałości sie nie ma co bać. 

Kostkę można dać, tylko dlaczego tak drogo.
Do garażu optymalne są żywice - wylewki, w wersji oszczędnościowej -wymalowania

----------


## krzysztofh

Tyle dobrych rad, że aż boli, że ojboli nie chce ich uznać za dobre pisząc o nas jako o ciułaczach postów.
Myślę, że jak ojboli położy tą kostkę na styropianie to go dopiero zaboli.

----------


## Sp5es

Chyba nie bardzo zdajesz sobie sprawę z tego co mówisz.
Obejrzyj systemowe rozwiązania firmy Dow co do tarasów odwróconych , rozwiązań parkinowych, przekonasz się czy można SYSTEMOWO położyć kostkę i co z tego wynika.
Po lekturze zapraszam do dyskusji.

----------


## invx

> Styropiany parkingowe wytrzymują i 700kg/m2.
> Typ ekstrudowany, np. firmy Dowlub BASF. Wytrzymałości sie nie ma co bać.
> 
> Kostkę można dać, tylko dlaczego tak drogo.
> Do garażu optymalne są żywice - wylewki, w wersji oszczędnościowej -wymalowania


moje nieprecyzyjne okreslenie, bo mialem oczywiscie namysli zwykly styropian   :Wink2:  

a i przy mowie ekstrudowanych, trzeba od razu podawac cene   :smile:

----------


## Sp5es

Ja bym zmienił priorytety.

Najpierw trzeba mieć koncepcję co  się chce.
Potem podać możliwe rozwiązania.
Dopiero w trzecim etapie mówic o cenie i wybierać metodę.
Inaczej to utyskiwanie, chciałbym coś mieć, ale cena i nie mogę...
Raczej  do sukcesu nie prowadzi.

----------


## Sp5es

> Napisał mironmk
> 
> przemeyśl to sobie, ja mam kostke na podjezdzie, droga dojazdowa polna, i trudno utrzymac czystość, w garazu byłoby jeszcze gorzej, (w garażu mam beton pomalowany czyms specjalnym (zapomniałem jak to cudo się nazywa)
> 
> 
> Niech zgadnę - szkło wodne? 
> Betonik zasmarowany szkłem wodnym to naprawdę fajne rozwiązanie - nie pyli się, łatwo zamieść, przetrzeć czymś mokrym i czyściutko...
> Ojboli, dlaczego chcesz kostkę w garażu? To wyjdzie cię drożej niż betonik...


A może się to  nazywa preparat hydrofobujący?

----------


## invx

raczej hydrofobizujący   :Wink2:

----------


## I.W.

Zastanawiam się nad posadzką w garażu. Chciałem gres ale czasami lubie sobie "poszaleć" z młotkiem i szlifierką a na płytkę jak coś spadnie to wiadomo... Pomyslałem o kostce brukowej. Odpada chyba wylanie posadzki tylko zrobienie podbudowy. Jakie przeciwwskazania ??

----------


## pattaya

Kostka chłonie.
Jak coś rozlejesz przy majsterkowaniu albo z auta olej pokapie,to plama na zawsze.

----------


## [email protected]

No i kostka jest grubsza - zmniejszy się wysokoć garażu.
Dodatkowo jest doć droga - ok. 30-40zł/m2 - płytkę można taniej.
Jak chcesz majsterkować to może posadzka epoksydowa - można kupić farbę epoksydowš i kilka razy pomalować - efekt będzie zbliżony chod wytrzymałoć nie taka jak posadzki.

----------


## kroyena

No i będziesz miał wieczny syf. Bo po zamiataniu zawsze coś zostanie.
Daj gres, a tam gdzie będziesz majsterkował zrób sobie podest drewniany. I podłoga nie ucierpi i narzędzia bedą mniej narażone jak spadną (drewno amortyzuje).

----------


## ESKIMOS

> Zastanawiam się nad posadzką w garażu. Chciałem gres ale czasami lubie sobie "poszaleć" z młotkiem i szlifierką a na płytkę jak coś spadnie to wiadomo... Pomyslałem o kostce brukowej. Odpada chyba wylanie posadzki tylko zrobienie podbudowy. Jakie przeciwwskazania ??


Kostka w pomieszczeni, zwłaszcza tzw "brudnym" to nie jest dobry pomysł.
Mam w garażu tani gres (15 zł, na wyprzedaży w Castoramie) i doskonale sie sprawdza.
Jest też nadspodziewanie odporny mechanicznie.
Też lubie majstrować i wielokrotnie spadło mi ciężkie narzędzie na posadzkę - bez widocznego uszczerbku.

----------


## cebulek

Tylko i wyłącznie posadzka żywiczna grubości 4-5mm.Żadne malowanie jakimiś farbami,betondurami czy czymś wpodobie.Zaoszczędzisz 20 zł a za 2-3lata bedziesz musiał wydac raz tyle.A gwarantuje ze taka posadzka z żywicy wytrzyma długie lata i to nawet jeżeli bedziesz rzucał w nią młotkami.Warto wydac pieniądze.

----------


## pattaya

Planuję coś takiego zrobić.
*Cebulek*!
Rzuć jakąś nazwą,marką tej żywicy.

----------


## krisga

ZA: [nie widze szczegolnych ZA  :Lol:  ] chyba ze kostke masz za 10zl za m2  :Lol:  

PRZECIW: widzialem taką posadzke w garazu ...nie podoba mi sie piach wylazacy ze szczelin i tam gromadzacy sie [   :Evil:  ] ....wygląda nieciekawie ...  :cry:  

betonik i "najtansze" plytki .....lub jakaś trwala  żywica   :Lol:

----------


## cebulek

Jest wiele rodzaii żywic,wystarczy poszukac w GOOGLE.Moge podac pare firm które zajmują sie kładzeniem takich posadzek:TARGET,OZDOBA I SYN,EUROSTEP,POL-TRADE,FLOWCRETE,ITD.Jest tego wiele,poprostu trzeba poszukac.Pozdro.

----------


## azazel

A ja właśnie planuję kostkę w garażu, też dużo majsterkuję i w kostce widzę same plusy których inne posadzki mogą tylko pozazdrościć. Odpierając zażuty kture padły pod adresem kostki tzn :

- odnośnie plam                             kostka grafitowa
- wychodzącego piasku                 kostka bezfazowa
- trwałości                                         ŁATWA WYMIANA POSZCZEGÓLNYCH KOSTEK

Reasumując żadna posadzka nie dorówna kostce pod względem UNIWERSALNOŚCI 
Dużo wykonuje prac ślusarskich, stolarskich, mechanicznych tzn. diaks, piła, młot, spawarka, siekiera itp. żadna posadzka by tego nie wytrzymała pod względem odporności na uszkodzenia a naprawianie uszkodzeń kłopotliwe np. przy płytkach lub posadzce żywicznej a nie mówię już o pomalowanym betonie. Jedyne trwałe łatwe w ewętualnej naprawie ( wymiana uszkodzonej kostki zajmuje raptem 10min ) pasuje mi tylko kostka, chyba że ma ktoś inny pomysł  :wink:

----------


## Tomekjan

> A ja właśnie planuję kostkę w garażu, też dużo majsterkuję i w kostce widzę same plusy których inne posadzki mogą tylko pozazdrościć.


Nie chcę odnosić się do aspektów wizualnych, estetycznych, moralnych, wyznaniowych, politycznych, orientacji seksualnej i czego tam jeszcze tu ludzie nie wymyślą, a jedynie chcę uzyskać merytoryczną odpowiedź dotyczącą ułożenia kostki w garażu bezpośrednio na gruncie.

Jaką zastosować izolację przeciwwilgociową pod kostkę? Ułożenie kostki bezpośrednio na gruncie będzie bez izolacji termicznej. Planuję zagęścić grunt (piasek), wypoziomować, następnie dać folię i na to kostkę. Czy to wystarczy, aby ograniczyć przedostawanie się wilgoci z ziemi do garażu?
Na mój chłopski rozum, coś takiego powinno wystarczyć, ale może Ktoś już to spraktykował i ma inne zdanie?

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek.

----------


## beton44

Kostka  "na gruncie" jest materiałem chodnikowo-jezdniowym. Nie jest przewidziana do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Amen.

Wyobraź sobie po chłopsku co stanie się z tą tajemniczą "folią" - po koniecznym technologicznie "ubiciu kostki" zagęszczarką...

----------


## Tomekjan

> Kostka  "na gruncie" jest materiałem chodnikowo-jezdniowym. Nie jest przewidziana do izolacji przeciwwilgociowej. Amen.
> 
> Wyobraź sobie po chłopsku co stanie się z tą tajemniczą "folią" - po koniecznym technologicznie "ubiciu kostki" zagęszczarką...



Myślałem nad tym, aby dać minimalnie cienką warstwę piasku na folię i dopiero kostkę, bo też się obawiałem rozdarcia folii.
Głównie chodzi mi o to, czy jak ułożę tą kostkę, a garaż będzie użytkowany przez cały rok, a w zimie będzie ogrzewany, to jak się to ma do kondensacji wilgoci w tymże garażu. Nie będzie on jakoś specjalnie przewiewny i obawiam się o nadmiar wilgoci. Posadowiony na piaszczystym gruncie - ok 1 metra piasku przepuszczalnego i w zasadzie zero wody gruntowej podchodzącej. 

Proszę o pomoc - a nie rady w stylu zrób sobie wylewkę, Tylko kostka i nic więcej.

Pozdrawiam,
Tomek.

----------


## m.trybulec

Materiał nawierzchniowy (każdy) wymaga stosowania określonych zasad sztuki budowlanej (np. do kostki brukowej musi być podbudowa z warstwami o grubościach zależnych od przyszłego użytkowania, narzędzi takich jak zagęszczarka itp. itd). Jeśli chcesz zrobić inaczej – (np. ułożyć kostkę na folii i piasku) - oczywiście możesz i nikt ci tego nie zabroni. Nie oczekuj jednak współodpowiedzialności za efekty swojego wynalazku. Jeśli ktoś wymyśli sobie schody betonowe oklejone kostką to też może przycinać każdą sztukę i kleić do betonu – ale czy będzie się po nich dobrze chodzić i czy wytrzymają choć jedną zimę to już inna sprawa.

----------


## autorus

Kostka na foli to IMO nie jest dobry pomysł.

----------


## DSQ

Kostka jako nawierzchnia garażu może być, ale nie bez izolacji przeciwwilgociowej, bo taka z zasady musi być w każdym pomieszczeniu zamkniętym. Należy wylać płytę 10 cm zbrojoną siatką na to papa termozgrzewalna  i na tym można układać kostkę na podsypce. Na mostach żelbetowych też się robi chodniki z kostki, więc nie musi być podbudowy z kamienia, ale izolacja odcinająca wilgoć tak. Nie wyjdzie to więc specjalnie tanio, ale można zrobić nawierzchnię będącą przedłużeniem podjazdu.

Folia na piasku będzie do niczego, bo sama folia jest wątpliwą izolacją (chyba, że jest to gruba membrana PVC)  i powinna być na stabilnym nośnym podłożu.

----------


## autorus

Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa przy kostce jest bez sensu. O to właśnie chodzi aby wilgoć wnikała w szpary między kostką. Jeśli zrobimy tam szczelną wannę to dopiero będzie jazda w wilgocią.

----------


## DSQ

Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa ma funkcję bariery przeciwko wilgoci z gruntu i dlatego musi być w każdym pomieszczeniu zamkniętym. W przeciwnym razie, wilgoć gruntowa, w mniejszym lub większym stopniu będzie wpływać na wilgotność powietrza w garażu z wszystkimi tego konsekwencjami.
Wilgoć z powietrza (para wodna) nie będzie wnikać w grunt przez szczeliny między kostką, bo grunt generalnie jest bardziej wilgotny niż powietrze. Po to się robi izolację poziomą pod posadzką w budynku.
Oczywiście, jeżeli rozlejemy wodę, wjedziemy samochodem oblepionym śniegiem, czy myjemy tę kostkę od czasu do czasu, to rzeczywiście zrobi się niezła breja w podsypce pod tą kostką, która będzie wysychać miesiącami. 
O tym nie pomyślałem. Wobec czego rewiduję swój pogląd i uważam, że jednak kostka w garażu to kiepski pomysł, zarówno i z izolacją jak i bez. 
Czyli tanio to gres a drożej żywica.

----------


## animuss

> Izolacja przeciwwilgociowa przy kostce jest bez sensu. O to właśnie chodzi aby wilgoć wnikała w szpary między kostką. Jeśli zrobimy tam szczelną wannę to dopiero będzie jazda w wilgocią.


Zapomnieliście o drenażu z rury drenarskiej bodajże fi -50 mm kładłem  . :yes:

----------


## autorus

Ale dawałeś te rury w posadzce?  

U mnie grunt przepuszczalny, piach. lustro wody poniżej 2m.  Garaż nie ogrzewany.

----------


## animuss

> Ale dawałeś te rury w posadzce?  
> 
> U mnie grunt przepuszczalny, piach. lustro wody poniżej 2m.  Garaż nie ogrzewany.


Rury w warstwie drenażowej poniżej pod  kostką.  
To masz lepszą sytuację ,ale rury warto dać poziom wód gruntowych ulega zmianom .
U mnie glina ,drenaż dawałem pod wszystkimi posadzkami (piwnica) oraz otokowy dookoła budynku . 
Izolacja w garażu jest z grubej folii ale pionowo  oddziela ściany budynku od  posadzki z kostką.
Wilgoci ani jakiegoś  grzyba ,którym tu kolega straszy  nie ma,mam wentylację w garażu, 
posadzka 14 lat  w użytku.  :wink:

----------


## autorus

dzięki za podzielenie się doświadczeniami. Folia od ścian oczywiście obowiązkowo będzie dana. Z resztą, od strony domu mam już położoną folię kubełkową.

----------


## Adam626

Kostka w garażu jest beznadziejna. Jedyna zaleta to że wsiąka w nią woda. Z wad wymieniłbym
1. W kółko piach a to wychodzący z między kostki a to nawieziony z kół i lądujący w szczelinach
2. Jak skapie olej z samochodu to zostanie do końca życia (na parkingu słońce wypali ale w garażu pozostaje na zawsze)
3 Umyć tego za bardzo się nie da - woda wsiąka i potem wilgoć w garażu przez miesiąc.

nie polecam!

----------


## autorus

A kolega wyciąga takie wnioski bo ma tak zrobione czy tak po prostu sądzi? Bo to spora różnica.

----------


## Adam626

Od 10 lat korzystam z takiego garazu

----------


## autorus

A kolega animuss sobie  chwali.

----------


## Adam626

Sporo ludzi chwaki to co ma niezaleznie od tego co to by bylo

----------


## noc

> Kostka w garażu jest beznadziejna. Jedyna zaleta to że wsiąka w nią woda. Z wad wymieniłbym
> 1. W kółko piach a to wychodzący z między kostki a to nawieziony z kół i lądujący w szczelinach
> 2. Jak skapie olej z samochodu to zostanie do końca życia (na parkingu słońce wypali ale w garażu pozostaje na zawsze)
> 3 Umyć tego za bardzo się nie da - woda wsiąka i potem wilgoć w garażu przez miesiąc.
> 
> nie polecam!


Czy piszący wyżej, oczekuje sterylności sali operacyjnej w garażu? Nie da się długo utrzymać czystości, codziennie wwożąc na kołach kilogramy zanieczyszczeń. Albo myć podłogę, koła i nadkola przed wjazdem. Piasek spadający z auta trzeba regularnie wymiatać. A jak często zależy od wolnego czasu i poczucia estetyki każdego z nas. 
Jak kapie olej z auta, to takie zaniedbania trzeba jak najszybciej usunąć. Jeśli jest to pierwszych parę kropel, to łatwo można samemu wymienić zabrudzone kostki. I tanio. Bo nie wyobrażam sobie jeździć dłuższy czas z olejem kapiącym z silnika.
U mnie woda wsiąka w podłogę błyskawicznie. Może dałeś jakiś styro pod wylewkę, albo co jeszcze gorsze jakąś hydroizolację poziomą? Pod garażem mam piasek i bez izolacji żadnych kłopotów. A jeśli masz glinę to może wystarczy drenaż i po kłopocie.
W każdym razie bardzo sobie chwalę to rozwiązanie. Zamiatam od czasu do czasu i nie mam żadnych problemów.

----------


## autorus

No nie wiem, ale jakby coś mi nie pasowało to bym po prostu coś z tym zrobił. Nie jestem masochistą.

----------


## Adam626

koledzy ja mam w bloku taki garaż więc trudno coś z tym zrobić. Prawdę mówiąc kiedyś myślałem o położeniu na to jakiejś farby i żywicy ale dałem sobie spokój. Kostka u mnie jest fazowana i położona na piasku. Być może jakby była bez faz i ta nowa położona na cement - byłoby lepiej. Tak czy inaczej uważam to za rozwiązanie niepraktyczne.  Nie mam porównania do terakoty - tą tylko widziałem u znajomych - wtedy woda i piach stoi w fugach. Dlatego myślę zrobić u siebie posadzkę przemysłową. Orientowałem się i za garaż podwójny to wydatek około 5000PLN czyli około 115pln/m2. To drożej niż gres który z położeniem da się zrobić za jakieś 60zł/m2 ale wydaje mi sie ze przemysłowa posadzka bedzie lepsza. 

Jeśli ktoś ma przemysłową i moze coś powiedzieć to bede wdzięczny.

Co do oleju to nie zawsze chodzi o wycieki z samochodu, ale w garażu olej moze się wylać podczas różnych prac (choćbby wymiana oleju w kosiarce czy wmotocyklu, smarowanie czegoś etc). Jedyny sposób na wylany olej na kostce to specjalny płyn który ciezko kupic

----------


## strusp

Kostka na pasy dla kół a płytki na reszcie garażu. Nie ma problemu z wodą, ani z olejem. Same płytki bez drenażu się nie umywają.

----------


## bobek81

Pomysł faktycznie szalony, ale ja nie widzę problemu.

----------


## domini3ka

Znajomy też wymyślił sobie kostkę w garażu, po dwóch zimach wyglądała fatalnie, potem nałożył wylewkę chyba żywiczną taka posadzkę na tą kostkę zmywalną, i jest zadowolony, powierzchnia przypomina linoleum.

----------


## animuss

> Kostka w garażu jest beznadziejna. Jedyna zaleta to że wsiąka w nią woda. Z wad wymieniłbym
> 1. W kółko piach a to wychodzący z między kostki a to nawieziony z kół i lądujący w szczelinach
> 2. Jak skapie olej z samochodu to zostanie do końca życia (na parkingu słońce wypali ale w garażu pozostaje na zawsze)
> 3 Umyć tego za bardzo się nie da - woda wsiąka i potem wilgoć w garażu przez miesiąc.
> 
> nie polecam!


Jak masz auto smolucha to musisz karton położyć wtedy będzie kapać na karton ,który wyrzucisz
Piach żaden nie wychodzi z kostki związany jest cementem, a nawieziony trzeba sprzątać wszędzie.
Kostkę przed użytkowaniem impregnujesz delfinem
 lub innym preparatem,umyć się da,zawsze można kilka wymienić,jak coś upadnie ciężkiego i uszkodzi mocno powierzchnie   . :wink: 
Jak jest byle jak zrobiona posadzka ,to potem mylne wnioski.



> Znajomy też wymyślił sobie kostkę w garażu, po dwóch zimach wyglądała fatalnie, potem nałożył wylewkę chyba żywiczną taka posadzkę na tą kostkę zmywalną, i jest zadowolony, powierzchnia przypomina linoleum.


Jakieś badziewie nabył.
Ciągi piesze *na zewnątrz* (sól mróz) wytrzymują lata. :big grin:

----------


## monika23

Kostka brukowa w garażu to zły pomysł. Ciężko posprzątać i brud jest dość widoczny.

----------

